
How to get funding for project/website - andegre
Hello all, I hope this is the correct medium in which to get advice.<p>I have a website that I&#x27;ve been developing for over 2 years now. Been in production since Feb 14, 2014 and is ACTIVELY being upgraded, enhanced, etc.<p>The problem that I&#x27;m running into now is that I have so much I want to change&#x2F;improve with the site, that I&#x27;m running out of time to get everything done.<p>I&#x27;d like to figure out how I can try to get funding&#x2F;donations to do the work so I&#x27;m able to take time off from real work, to get more of this project completed. The hard part here, it&#x27;s a completely free site with no income generated (offsetting ads from hosting costs and I&#x27;m still in the negative). 99.9% of people&#x2F;companies won&#x27;t give me the time of day because there&#x27;s no real benefit in investing&#x2F;donating&#x2F;etc. Any ideas on how to find locate investors, that may have ideas on HOW to get money back, or people that are passionate about the sport and&#x2F;or concept.<p>Hope I&#x27;m asking this correctly...
======
Lordarminius
You neglected to mention what the site does and I think this is crucial. If it
serves a critical or altruistic purpose it might be easier to approach
impacted organizations for funding.

~~~
andegre
My bad, it's a college wrestling website that does comparisons of common
opponents, predictions, fantasy, as well as your standard stats, rosters,
schedules, etc. www.wrestlestats.com

